# Energetic rat



## warock8 (Apr 30, 2007)

My rat is so energetic she always wants to play with me at night she chews her way out and wants to play with me on my bed when im asleep but when I put her back in she jumps back out. :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Female rats are full of energy.

How is she getting out of the cage? Can you block that somehow?

If not, you may want to look for a better cage.


----------



## warock8 (Apr 30, 2007)

thx yeh shes been chewin the plastic tops that i made.
Its a old fish tank so they just slide over the top with holes in them.
Yeh im making a better plastic top tomorrow and also im getting another female so they can both play


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not quite certain what you mean by plastic top? Is it giving suitable ventilation? Fish tanks can give rats respiratory problems due to improper ventilation.


----------



## warock8 (Apr 30, 2007)

its a big fish tank huge ill get the dimensions soon but i might need to make more holes inthe top.

its a plastic that i've never heard of i got it from my dad but its goodkeeps them in.

What are the signs of respiratory problems? and how do I stop it or prevent it


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

heavy or labored breathing. heck, just being able to hear them breathe. a snotty nose and/or runny eyes in combination with the heavy breathing and/or lethargy. 

to prevent it get them out of the tank and into a much better ventilated cage. the ammonia builds up VERY fast in a tank of any size and that will damage their lungs and lower their immune systems making them more susceptible to illness if there is no way for them to get away from it. having them on a good diet that will help keep their immune systems up. keeping them active and mentally stimulated as that also increases their immune systems. 

to stop it you'll need a good rat vet not merely a vet that deals with rats. you want one that is knowledgeable and experienced with rats. he needs to be able to recognize the early signs of illness and know or at least willing to look up immediately the medications that can be used in a stubborn case as well as a simple one. and you'll want some repor with them even before the rat gets sick. this will make it easier if you need to get a payment plan installed as they will know and trust you. you also will not want to delay in getting them vet care. tumors and respiratory issues are the leading cause of death in rats. the sooner you catch it the better chances your rat will have. this is another reason why it good to have a vet already lined up instead of waiting until your rat is sick and searching the phone book.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

also is your rat a lone rat? having another rat friend will keep her happier and a happier rat or person even has a better immune system then one that is sad or lonely. being happier will also help keep her healthier so that can also help prevent respiratory issues as well.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Isn't this the same person that let his rat go outside!!! *walks away from this thread and any thread int he future posted by this person*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> Isn't this the same person that let his rat go outside!!! *walks away from this thread and any thread int he future posted by this person*


Yes, it is... But at least they are still trying to learn...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

trying to learn? he has it in a fush tank with a plastic topper and apparently only one rat if he/she was trying to learn then they would get a proper cage as well as a cage mate and the proper food and everything BEFORE geting another rat after letting one go in the wild because it bit him/her!! sorry just aggrivates me i will not post here again


----------



## warock8 (Apr 30, 2007)

i got 2 rats and thankyou forensic for believing that i am being more responsible


----------



## warock8 (Apr 30, 2007)

it did not bite me either he was biting my female rat that was trying to protect her babies


----------

